# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ما هو اليأس........؟؟

## ريم الغامدي

ما هو اليأس...........؟؟

اليأس إحباط يصيب الروح والعقل معاً فيفقد الإنسان الأمل في إمكانية تغير الأحوال والأوضاع والأمور من حوله .
قال تعالى {وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَا الإِنْسَانَ مِنَّا رَحْمَةً ثُمَّ نَزَعْنَاهَا مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ لَيَؤُوسٌ كَفُورٌ }.

واليأس نوعان : 
 - يأس من رحمة الله وهو محرم ومنهي عنه في ديننا .
 - ويأس من أمر ما في دنيانا التي نعيش فيها .

ما حكم اليأس شرعاً ؟
1- اليأس منهي عنه في الإسلام ، بأمر الله عز وجل { فَلاَ تَكُن مِّنَ الْقَانِطِينَ }.الحجر من الآيه 55.
2- وصف الله عز وجل اليأس منه ومن رحمته سبحانه بأنه كافر ضال { إِنَّهُ لاَ يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ } يوسف الآيه 87.
يقول عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه ( لئن أضع جمرة في فمي حتى تنطفئ أحب إلي من أن أقول لأمر قضاه الله تعالى : ليت الأمر لم يكن كذلك).
روى ابن حبان الحديث القدسي الشريف (أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء ) ... ويقول الشوكاني ( فمن ظن بربه الخير عامله الله سبحانه على حسب ظنه به ، وإن ظن بربه السوء عامله الله سبحانه على حسب ظنه به ) .

ما أسباب اليأس ؟!..

1-     استعجال الإنسان للأمور : 
{ وكان الإنسان عجولا } الإسراء من الآية 11
    لنعلم أن المتعجلين هم أقصر الناس نفساً .. وأسرعهم يأساً وذلك عندما لا تجري الأمور على هواهم أو حسب ما يتمنون ويحبون ويشتهون !..

2-     وزن الأمور بموازين الأرض لا بميزان السماء :

فقد قال رجل لأحد الحكماء : إن لي أعداءً فقال له { وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ }الطلاق من الآية 3 قال الرجل : ولكنهم يكيدون لي ، فقال له {وَلَا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ  } فاطر من الآية 43 قال الرجل : ولكنهم كثيرون ، فقال له { َكمَمِّن فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ } البقرة من الآية 249.

وهكذا فعندما نرد كل أمر يواجهنا في حياتنا إلى الله عز وجل وحده فإننا لن نيأس مطلقاً بل ستبقى قلوبنا معلقة بالأمل بالله عز وجل خالقنا وحده لا شريك له  ومدبر الأمر كله .

هكذا هزموا اليأس..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكِ.. موضوع طيب

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأذيِّل بما يتمِّم الموضوع: أنَّ اليأس علاجٌ يماثل القناعة أحيانًا، ولكن في موضعه.. كاليأس من الناس وما في أيديهم والتعلُّق بالخالق تعالى.. وهكذا ممَّا يمدح فيه اليأسُ بهذا المعنى.
اليأس إحدى الرَّاحتين ولن ترى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعبًا كفعل الخائبِ المكدودِ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال يحيى بن معاذ: «*لم أجد السُّرور إلاَّ في ثلاث خصالٍ: التنعُّم بذكر الله، واليأس من عباد الله، والطُّمأنينة إلى موعود الله». يعني: في الرِّزق*.



> * وفي الحلية أيضًا (3/5): قال أيوبُ السِّختياني: «لا يستوي العبد أولا يسود العبد حتَّى يكون فيه خصلتان؛ اليأس ممَّا في أيدي النَّاس، والتَّغافل عما يكون منهم».*


 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن *الأصمعي قال: سمعت أعرابيًّا يقول: «اليأس حُرٌّ، والطَّمع عبدٌ، والغِنى وَطَنٌ، والفقر غربةٌ، وقد وجدنا من لذَّة العَفْو ما لم نجد من لذَّة العقوبة».*

----------


## آل صافية

جزاك الله خيرا
نعوذ بالله من اليأس المذموم

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

هناك مقال جميل جدا على الألوكة عن اليأس بعنوان "حطم قيودك"، تتحدث فيه الكاتية عن اليأس، من أجمل ما كتب.

----------


## آل عامر

موفقه بأذن الله 
نعم ....
اليأس يقعد بالهمم عن العمل، ويشتت القلب بالقلق والألم، ويقتل فيه روح الأمل

----------


## ريم الغامدي

جزاكــــــم الله خيراً..

----------


## الحافظة

إذا اشتمـلت على اليأس القلـوب.. ... ..وضاق لما به الصدر الرحيبُ
وأوطــأت المكــاره واطمــأنت.. ... ..وأرست في أمكانها الخطـــوبُ
ولم تر لانكشـاف الضـر وجهًا.. .... ..ولا أغنــى بحيلتـــه الأريـــبُ
أتاك على قنـوط منــك غـــوثٌ.. .... ..يمـن به اللطيـف المستجيــــبُ
وكــــل الحادثـات إذا تنـــــاهت.. .... ..فموصـول بها الفـرج القريـب

بارك الله فيك أختي ريم ورفع قدرك في عليين .

----------

